# "I didn't do it"



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

He managed to remove and drag away 8 feet of garland from the tree without removing any of the other ornaments or waking us up from 10 feet away. Now that's skill!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

that's some skill kitty !


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That is too cute!! Snuggs and Mooch would not have been so quiet about it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, he just wants to 'deck his halls' too! Cute kitty; he looks very proud of his decorating.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think Cosmo set Oscar up!
There is no way that innocent face did such a thing.
How smart of Cosmo to thread it through the kitty condo to further discredit Oscar.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the wide-eyed look! It looks like _someone _is planning a way to blame it on the dog...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahahahahaha! He just wanted his house decorated too! I think he did a fine job of it! :

My tree has been saved, at least for the moment due to a couple of jingle bells hung from my front doorknob. She's so intent on jumping after and ringing them that by the time she looks at the tree, she's all tuckered out!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I love that his eyes look like saucers in "oh no!" mode. Kinda like when I recently caught him having opened the shoe closet and napping inside...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a sweet kitty...I think the dog did it too!!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

heheh i love the photos.

thats an awesome kitty you have


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He is so cute I think he just likes to decorate. My cat Abby likes to climb up the back of the tree and flatten down some of the branches to make a bed and sleep in a nice warm tree.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oscar used to do that too!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

That is the ultimate 'caught red handed' look!! What a beautiful kitty!


----------

